# Married but curious



## Questions10 (Jul 2, 2021)

So ive been married for two years and i am 25. Ive been with only one man and i love him. I just think about experiences i missed before i got married like going to a university, partying and even experimenting. Wondering if anyone else feels this way?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Questions10 said:


> So ive been married for two years and i am 25. Ive been with only one man and i love him. I just think about experiences i missed before i got married like going to a university, partying and even experimenting. Wondering if anyone else feels this way?


What did you do instead, work?

Not everyone has the luxury to mess around for 4+ years. I did, and it was awesome.


----------



## Questions10 (Jul 2, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> What did you do instead, work?
> 
> Not everyone has the luxury to mess around for 4+ years. I did, and it was awesome.


I did work and i met him through work. I didnt go back to school until we were together for 2 yrs.


----------



## Questions10 (Jul 2, 2021)

Questions10 said:


> I did work and i met him through work. I didnt go back to school until we were together for 2 yrs.


My husband is the only one ive been with. I didnt mess around before that. Weve been together for those 5 years.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

What kind of experimenting and partying are you worried you missed out on?

I kind of feel like if you regret something the right time to do it is now.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you have any children yet?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

it sounds to me that you are a not fully happy in your relationship as it is , 
and that you looking back on your younger days thinking you should have had more fun 
experience going out to parties and may be the odd one night stand or even little romance 
you are 25 you don't say what age the man in your life is 
why not get involved in some local events and still go out to parties or dancing or what ever , 
I know covid has put a stop to a lot of things and some people have gotten used to not going out and if you don't make an effort it will not happen 

you are married now 2 years which is about the same amount of time covid is around and your looking at your husband with different eyes , and 
thinking did you miss out could you have been something better than you are and is this the roll you are going to have , you are used to each other and let the spark go a bit , 

IF you have no children and happy to put that side off MY advice to you is night school or extra training to get what you think would be better for you 
if your husband is trusting he will be happy to have a woman that is open to improving herself 
there are self help sites and couching that you can look up to see how to build your marriage and your job and what ever other side of your life you want 

my wife and I dated for 4 years and married 5 years before we had our first child , 
I both look back on the 5 years not having kids was important to get to fully know each other
and live a little , you will be more tied down once you have a child ,


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I speak as the child of a mother who had these feelings… her whole damn life and she never stopped letting us hear it. 😃 (Yes I used to be jaded and bitter and heartbroken about it).

She changed jobs a lot, travelled a lot, took up a lot of new hobbies and seemed to be unhappier than when she started! She also had an affair. We were all very supportive for a long time and as soon as we were old enough she largely stopped parenting, and then we had to parent her a lot. It was a great day when I never had to see her again.

Im not dismissing your feelings at all, they are very real. Look to whether you’re just curious or deeply unhappy, let that be your guide. I’m all for people finding happiness and trying new things, but don’t be desperate ok, desperate is ugly.

I also assume you don’t have kids, so if you love your husband but are thinking about partying and other men, put the suggestion to him. Don’t get knocked up 😉

You’re young, if you’re worrying about missing out, go forth and get it out of your system, divorce your husband now.

Why did you marry so young, what did you love about him?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

it is part of the problem with young love , all is good growing up together new experience and then one day you start to feel what did I miss out on , 
often couscous about what sex would be like with a different man , normal how does you husband feel , 
does he know you want more now


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

you have to think about the real side of been younger and going to parties and meeting up with lots of lovers and finding out all about sex and experimentation it is not all good times 

many of the people you think are having a super time are wishing this new guy or girl is the ONE

they do feel like crap because the one turned out to have a wife or husband 

the one good thing about only knowing one person you have not a husband that wants to know if he was you biggest or best in bed 

you and he are not competing against someone from the past 

you might not have the perfect men but he has not the perfect woman as there is not one perfect , 

hubby might not know the 101 best ways to get a woman off but he is a good husband AT LEAST I HOPE HE IS


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

If you intend to see other people at least have the decency to divorce him first - and make sure he knows it’s you who has issues - not him.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

IS IT A CASE OF FAR AWAY HILLS


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I waited to find The One until i was 23 then threw it away because i was angry at another woman. I love my wife and sex is soo much better than past ONS due to the emotional connection. There was a girl in the past that could do oral like a goddess. She was unbelievable in her skill and enthusiasm. I wish i had never known the other girl as my wife is just OK at it. So that girl has headspace with me because of her skill over my wife. But im not with that other girl, i did not love the other girl and stopped seeing the other girl when i met my wife.

Another thing, what your husband feels for you is that you are special being you have not been with another man but him. To many men you are a prize and you gave him something he is proud of. Something special. You go have sex with others and that will make you no different than any other girl that has played the field and he had feelings for. You will no longer have that something special he sees in you.

Another thing you need to think about is studies have shown the more partners a woman has had, the less satisfied they are with their marriage. If you find out someone is better, you will be less satisfied with your hubby and his abilities. Probably the reason there are fewer marriages that last.

For lack of a better example at the moment. You are like a new car he is buying...he is proud to be seen with you and likes how special you are but no one else knows...no one else has a car like his. 

But you rather be a rental car to him...who knows how it was driven before, treated like nothing precious...seats and carpet soiled and stained. 

What if you go find someone who is better at sex? You will no longer be satisfied with the man who loves you. You will start making him miserable because he does not measure up. You will end up divorced so you can go chase that feeling. You may never find what you have with hubby....and will not be able to get that back. But you may test drive some other guy and decide to come back...but you will no longer be special to hubby.
But you will get to have that special feeling of being used...just a piece of ass to be pumped and dumped. Just a receptical for another mans pleasure. You need to quit looking at what you think you missed out on and look at the drama you are not having to deal with...Choice is yours.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Questions10 said:


> So ive been married for two years and i am 25. Ive been with only one man and i love him. I just think about experiences i missed before i got married like going to a university, partying and even experimenting. Wondering if anyone else feels this way?


Not unusual. We all have these thoughts now and then. Married 27 years, happy, i was thinking the other day about a woman I met years ago. Nothing happened, although I had the sense something could have. I was dating someone then. Wish I had tried something as that relationship soon fizzled. But happy now. We all play the "what if" or the "I shoulda" games.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Questions10 said:


> So ive been married for two years and i am 25. Ive been with only one man and i love him. I just think about experiences i missed before i got married like going to a university, partying and even experimenting. Wondering if anyone else feels this way?


You’re a rare diamond to your husband but it sounds like you wish to be like a common cubic zirconia. every time I read a post like this, it truly saddens me. Our culture has really convinced women that they should want to cheapen themselves. That unless they’ve let different guys nut in them, they haven’t really lived.

Instead of letting your mind dwell on how exciting it would be to have gone to college for years of indoctrination and to have a dozen or so guys run through you, you should work on taking your marriage to the next level. If you need additional training to further your career, it can be done online.


----------

